# IT Professional Seeking New Opportunity



## blue gheenoe (Jul 29, 2008)

For a variety of reasons, I've come to the conclusion that it is time to consider leaving my comfort zone with my present employer and to seek employment with another organization. Obviously, considering the dual conditions of an economic recession, and the reality that Pensacola is not exactly an oasis for IT professionals, my quest may be challenging. Nevertheless, you have to start somewhere. Although, not preferable, I may also consider consulting or contracting assignments with the condition that I am home on weekends.



Listed below is a portion of my resume. Please PM me if you are aware of a position where my education, experience, and skills would make a positive contribution to the organization's growth and success. My personal email address is: djoed_pcola /*\ AT /*\ yahoo dot com.



Thank you.





EDUCATION:

=========



Bachelor of Science, Computer Information Systems

University of West Florida

Pensacola, Florida

Spring 2007



Unix Administrator Certification

Kennesaw State College

Atlanta, Georgia

Spring 2003





WORK EXPERIENCE:

==============



Senior Programmer Analyst

Local Large Healthcare Provider

Pensacola, Florida

November 2003 ? Present



Responsible for software development and support for enterprise clinical and financial healthcare application systems. Responsibilities include system analysis, user requirement definition, application design, programming, unit and system testing, and application support.



Designed, developed, tested, and implemented processes, software, and documentation to enable HIPAA compliant ANSI X12 Transaction Code Sets for healthcare information, including Claims (837), EOB (835), Enrollment (834), and Remittance (820).



Designed, developed, and implemented production healthcare databases, data transformations, stored procedures, and system interfaces using Microsoft SQL Server development tools.



Developed and enhanced enterprise clinical information systems residing on an IBM RISC 6000 system running IBM?s Unix AIX operating system.



Designed, developed, and implemented the Comprehensive Assessments SQL Server database used for tracking and reporting of behavioral health services recommended and received for the Foster Care client population.



Designed, developed, and implemented workflow processes and application software for enrolling, disenrolling, reconciling, reporting, and database posting of members enrolled in the Florida Medicaid Carveout benefit plan for District 1.



Developed and implemented software for applying custom claims adjudication rules to expand and enhance functionality of the organization?s managed care insurance business line.



Developed and implemented software and data transformations for migration and denormalization of legacy OLTP databases into the organization?s centralized enterprise reporting and decision support SQL Server OLAP data warehouse.





Software Engineer 

Cobb County School District

Marietta, Georgia

February 1997 ? September 2003



Responsible for providing enterprise application development and support for a large K12 school district consisting of approximately 105,000 students and 15,000 employees.



Developed and implemented online forms and reports to facilitate student test score reporting and analysis for school district administrators.



Developed and implemented a Web based application to allow school employees to register for continuing education courses via the school district intranet.



Developed and implemented online forms and reports for compliance with Georgia Student Record reporting requirements.



Developed Extract Transform and Load (ETL) processes for populating the school district?s data warehouse from legacy production databases.



Developed web-based reports and decision support metrics for school district administrators.



Provided interface programming and support for the school district?s student database conversion and implementation.





Senior Programmer Analyst

SunTrust Bank Inc.

Atlanta, Georgia

1992 ? 1997



Provided software development and application support for Commercial Loans and Treasury Management corporate enterprise banking and financial systems.



Designed, developed, tested, and implemented financial software that provided automated data extraction, reporting, and uploading of corporate deposits from a vendor software product into the bank's mainframe deposit processing system.



Participated in the design, development, and implementation of financial software used for editing, reconciliation, reporting, and consolidation of direct deposit electronic payroll transactions.



Participated in the development and implementation of SunTrust Bank?s enterprise Treasury Management remittance capture and processing system.



HARDWARE / SOFTWARE EXPERIENCE:

==========================



Unix / Linux, Microsoft Windows, IBM Mainframe, Tandem Non-Stop, Unisys Clear Path



C/C++, Unix Shell Scripting, SQL Server / T-SQL, Perl, Java, Microsoft Access, Visual Basic,

HTML, JavaScript, Crystal Reports, Cobol, Access Server Pages (ASP), Microsoft Office


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

My cousin Joel is a big wheel at Appriver in GB. Maybe they could use your services.....


----------

